# That's one small step for a man...



## Lillita

Hiya All!  

We all know by heart the words of Neil Armstrong, the first man ever on the Moon:
_*That's one small step for (a) man, one giant leap for mankind.*_​How does this sentence go in your mother tongue?

Thanks for collaborating!  
Cheers


----------



## Lillita

Hungarian:
_*"Kis lépés az embernek, de óriási ugrás az emberiségnek."*_​


----------



## spielenschach

*Portuguese:*

É um pequeno passo para um homem, um passo de gigante para a humanidade.


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

As per Wikipedia,
"ひとりの人間にとっては小さな一歩だが、人類にとっては大きな飛躍だ"
hitori-no ningen-nitottewa chīsana ippo da-ga, jinrui-nitottewa ōkina hiyaku da.


----------



## DearPrudence

French (it depends):
*"C'est un petit pas pour l'homme, (mais) un pas/bond de géant pour l'humanité".*


----------



## jazyk

> *Portuguese:*
> 
> É um pequeno passo para um homem, um passo de gigante para a humanidade.


In Brazil I've heard more often: É um pequeno passo para um homem, mas um passo enorme para a humanidade. Or so I think.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

We say either *"İnsan için küçük, insanlık için büyük bir adım."* or *"Benim için küçük, insanlık için büyük bir adım."* in Turkish.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

I think that in Italian the most commonly heard version is:

"un piccolo passo per un uomo, un grande passo per l'umanità"

A literal translation would be:

"questo è un piccolo passo per un uomo, ma un salto/balzo da gigante per l'umanità"

But I'm sure other slightly different versions could be heard...


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*צעד קטן לאדם, צעד גדול לאנושות*


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
Dat is een kleine stap voor een mens, een grote sprong voor de mensheid.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Mali korak za čoveka, veliki za čovečanstvo!
Мали корак за човека, велики за човечанство!


----------



## l10ner

Simiplified Chinese:

这是我的一小步，却是人类的一大步。


----------



## karuna

*Latvian:
*_Šis ir neliels solis cilvēkam – milzīgs lēciens visai cilvēcei._


----------



## ameana7

In Spanish, it would be "Es un paso pequeño para un hombre, pero un salto gigante para la humanidad."


----------



## Billopoulos

In greek:

"Αυτό είναι ένα μικρό βήμα για έναν άνθρωπο, αλλά ένα τεράστιο για την ανθρωπότητα."


----------



## betulina

In Catalan, "un petit pas per a l'home, un gran pas per a la humanitat".


----------



## Abu Bishr

Afrikaans:

Dis een klein treetjie vir 'n mens / 'n man , een reuse sprong vir mensdom.


----------



## spielenschach

jazyk said:


> In Brazil I've heard more often: É um pequeno passo para um homem, mas um passo enorme para a humanidade. Or so I think.


Em Portugal qualquer das metáforas significa a mesma coisa: um pulo enorme, um salto enorme, um passo de gigante...
Feliz Ano Novo.


----------



## mcibor

In Polish:

I found that there are two translations:
To jest *mały krok człowieka*, ale wielki *krok ludzkości
*To jest *mały krok człowieka*, ale wielki *skok* *ludzkości

*krok - step
skok - leap

both are found on Wikipedia, and from my knowledge they are both used.
More direct translation is the first one, but the second is better - krok is perceived as something small, whereas skok is bigger.

After Maja we can say the same in Polish:
To jest *mały krok człowieka*, ale wielki dla* ludzkości 
*
dla ludzkości - for mankind

Slavic languages are truly similar!
Pozdrawiam/regards
Michał Cibor


----------



## jaxineau

traditional chinese
一人一小步，人類一大步


----------



## roh3x2n

Lillita said:


> Hiya All!
> 
> 
> _*That's one small step for (a) man, one giant leap for mankind.*_​


​Heen yek gaame Kochak baraye yek insaan hast, yak kamyaabi buzorg baraye  naasel insaan.


----------



## jun

Korean:

한 인간에게는 작은 한 걸음에 불과하지만, 인류에게는 커다란 도약


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

In *Slovene*:
To je majhen korak za človeka in velik skok za človeštvo.


----------



## gao_yixing

I think in Chinese this should be：这是个人一小步，人类一大步


----------



## macta123

In Hindi (Hindustani)
Yah insaan key liyey ek chota kadam aur insaniyat key liye ek baDi kamyabi hai


----------

